# British Engines of yesteryear



## james barker-simson (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a mate over here in Australia with a converted 1930s lifeboat.
Within the bilge lies a sight to behold,a Coventry Victor vixen HDW.
It still runs but is devoid of spare parts .
Can anyone help?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

This site was mentioned on a yachting forum, no idea if it's still going though http://www.coventryvictor.free-online.co.uk/index.html


----------



## james barker-simson (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you ,I shall pass this little gem on.


----------

